# Angeln ohne Fischereischein



## aaaanfänger (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Bin (nicht ganz-)absoluter Anfänger,ohne Fischereischein aber mit Angelboot.
Ich würde gerne wissen,wo ich auf der Ostsee ein bischen Angeln darf.
Ich habe gehört,daß man als Tourist mit einer Urlaubskarte(?) so etwas machen darf.Nur wo??????


----------



## JapanRot (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

Fischereischein  #4   #4   #4 
Schleswig-Holstein 

(siehe auch § 27 Landesfischereigesetz) 

Wer in den Binnen- und Küstengewässern Schleswig-Holsteins fischen möchte, benötigt einen gültigen Fischereischein. In Schleswig-Holstein erhält in der Regel nur derjenige einen Fischereischein, der eine Fischereischeinprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat.

Gültige Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer werden in Schleswig-Holstein anerkannt.

Personen, die ihre Hauptwohnung nicht in Schleswig-Holstein haben und keinen Fischereischein eines anderen Bundeslandes besitzen, können für die Dauer von höchstens 40 aufeinanderfolgenden Kalendertagen einen sogenannten Urlauberschein erhalten. 

Gültig gemacht wird der Fischereischein und Urlauberschein durch Kauf einer Fischereiabgabemarke für das jeweilige Kalenderjahr.

Fischereischeine, Urlauberfischereischeine und Fischereiabgabemarken sind bei den örtlichen Ordnungsbehörden erhältlich.

Die Einnahmen aus der Fischereiabgabe setzt das Land zur Förderung der Fischbestände, der Gewässer und der Fischerei ein. Beispielsweise werden Wiedereinbürgerungen von bedrohten Fischarten, der Bau von Fischwegen und bestimmte Schulungen für Anglerinnen und Angler bezuschusst. 


Ich hoffe dir ist damit geholfen. Ich habe meinen Schein früher immer im Rathaus geholt.


----------



## Stefan6 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

Hallo aaaanfänger#h 

Ohne Fischereischein wird das wohl nicht gehen.Der ist vorraussetzung um angeln zudürfen in der Ostsee.Ohne Schein geht in Deutschland nichts mehr.#4


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

Moin aaaaanfänger und herzlich willkommen bei uns. Bei uns in Mecklenburg Vorpommern darfst du in keinem Fall ohne Fischereischein angeln. Solch einen Urlauberschein gibt es hier nicht. Zusätzlich benötigst du hier sogar noch eine extra Ostseeangelerlaubnis und die bekommst du auch nur gegen Vorlage des Fischereischeins.


----------



## Matze2403 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

Ich hatte vor drei Jahren Besuch aus Österreich in Schleswig-Holstein, die haben den Urlaubsfischereischein ohne Probleme bekommen, auch ohne einen Fischereischein eines anderen Bundeslandes zu haben. Mußten nur erklären, daß sie Fachkenntnisse besitzen um ihn zu erhalten (reine bürokratische Formalie gewesen). Ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob das heute noch so geht, oder ob das überall so ist. Ich würde irgendwo an der Küste beim Amt anrufen (meist ist glaube ich das Ordnungsamt für die Ausstellung zuständig) und dort einfach mal nachfragen, wie das funktioniert.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Agalatze (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

@ stefan6 moin moin erstmal. das was japanrot geschrieben hat ist richtig. jeder kann merkwürdiger weise diesen urlaubsschein erwerben. allerdings sind es jetzt noch max 30 kalendertage.

gruß agalatze  :z


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

Wenn du bei mir auf Fehmarn ins Bürgerbüro gehst und sagst das du hier angeln möchtest, bekommst du für 15 oder 20 euro( ich bin mir beim Preis nicht so sicher) einen Berechtigungsschein für die Ostsee um Fehmarn und dann kannst du hier zei Monate angeln....warum auch immer  #c


----------



## t.Will (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

hallo an alle
ich fahre am 16ten .07.2012 nach fehmarn ,burg bitte kann mir einer sagen was ich für 7 tage ostsee angeln/brandungsangeln zahlen muss,habe angelschein und jahresfischereischein,muss ich in NRW noch irgend eine anderen erlaubniss schein für die ostsee beantragen
ich bedanke mich im voraus für eure antworten und tips
lg torsten


----------



## lamagrah (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

Moin |wavey:

Also ich habe gestern meinen Tourischein für MV in der Post gehabt, 20 Euro hatter gekostet. Ich brauch den nur für meinen
Sommerurlaub. (Prüfung ist erst im Dez) War Problemlos, Onlineformular ausdrucken ausfüllen und ne einmalige Einzugsermächtigung über 21,45 Euro und abschicken.

Es gibt sogar bei mir hier in Thüringen zeitlichbegrenzte Scheine, 1 Jahr. Aber ab Dez brauch ichs ja nicht mehr.

Gruß und Petri


----------



## gloomez (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

@Meeresangler_Schwerin Das ist nicht ganz richtig!!!

In Meckenburg Vorpommern ist der Touristenschein zu bekommen.

http://lallf.de/Touristenfischereischein.284.0.html


----------



## antonio (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*



gloomez schrieb:


> @Meeresangler_Schwerin Das ist nicht ganz richtig!!!
> 
> In Meckenburg Vorpommern ist der Touristenschein zu bekommen.
> 
> http://lallf.de/Touristenfischereischein.284.0.html



guck mal aufs datum von dem beitrag.

antonio


----------



## Martin1987 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

Kann man den auch online für schleswig holstein beantragen? Meine freundin würde im urlaub gern mit angeln gehen, besitzt aber noch keinen Fischereischein.


----------



## mowerpac (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

Moin, 

@t.will aus NRW, Du brauchst seit dem 01.07. einen Zusatzschein (gilt für 1 Jahr in allen SH Gewässern) für Auswärtige (Nicht in SH gemeldete) in Höhe von 10 €. Ich hoffe Ich bekomme den bei meinem Tackledealer (in SH), brauch nämlich auch einen. Ansonsten ist die Küste frei. Viel Spass.

@Martin 1987: Das kann ich mir leider nicht vorstellen, das die da so "fortschrittlich" sind.


----------



## Dorschrasta (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

Moin..

Mein Kollege und ich fahren kommende Woche für zwei Tage nach Fehmarn und ich hab mich bei einem Telefonat mit dem  Landesfischeiverband Schleswig Holstein mal ein wenig beraten lassen. 
Wie bereits beschrieben ist für Sportangler in SH mit abgelegter Sportfischerprüfung, die nicht wohnhaft im Bunddesland SH sind, eine Fischereiabgabe in Höhe von 10 Euro fällig, diese gilt dann für ein ganzes Jahr. Leider ist es nicht möglich, wie in Meck-Pom, Tages-,Wochen- oder Monatskarten zu erwerben. 

Für Anfänger und Touristen, die keine abgelegte Sportfischerprüfung nachweisen können, besteht die Möglichkeit einen 'Touristenangelschein' zu erwerben. Dieser kostet 20 Euro, gilt für 28 Tage und es können bis zu 3 solcher Scheine jährlich erworben werden. Vorraussetzungen dafür sind ein gültiger Personalausweis, Reisepass oder Kinderausweis (diesen Schein können auch Kids ab dem 12. Lebensjahr erwerben und sich austoben). Außerdem darf der Käufer in Bezug auf das Fischereirecht nicht strafrechtlich in Erscheinung getreten sein, sprich wer schon mal an Nachbars Goldfischteich gewildert hat, kann sich den Weg zur jeweiligen Behörde sparen. :q
Sowohl die Marke für 10 Euro als auch den Touristenschein kann man sich in Rathäusern und Stadtämtern der jeweiligen Gemeinde holen.
Man kann es sich aber auch etwas unkomplizierter machen um direkt an den Fisch zu können und sich die jeweiligen Papiere online beschaffen, einfach den Antrag runterladen, ausfüllen und mit einer beidseitigen Kopie der Sportfischerprüfung oder des Ausweises mit einem frankierten Rückumschlag an die Gemeinde zurückschicken. Anschließend noch den geforderten Betrag überweisen und die Papiere werden einem per Post zugeschickt.

Ich find es in Ordnung eine Fischereiabgabe in SH zu zahlen, wenn ich einem Verein angehöre oder nach Meck-Pom zum Dorschangeln fahre muss ich auch zahlen, immerhin hat man dann von Travemünde bis zur dänischen Grenze die Lizens zum Töten.#6

Petri Heil

thomas


----------



## onyx134 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin aaaaanfänger und herzlich willkommen bei uns. Bei uns in Mecklenburg Vorpommern darfst du in keinem Fall ohne Fischereischein angeln. Solch einen Urlauberschein gibt es hier nicht. Zusätzlich benötigst du hier sogar noch eine extra Ostseeangelerlaubnis und die bekommst du auch nur gegen Vorlage des Fischereischeins.



Natürlich gibts in MP Nen Touristenschein. Selbst schon gehabt, bevor ich endlich mal die Prüfung abgelegt habe.


----------



## Franky (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts in MP Nen Touristenschein. Selbst schon gehabt, bevor ich endlich mal die Prüfung abgelegt habe.



Nochmals - das war am *3.6.2004* (!!!!) nicht so...


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts in MP Nen Touristenschein. Selbst schon gehabt, bevor ich endlich mal die Prüfung abgelegt habe.



guck mal aufs datum von dem beitrag, den du zitiert hast.

antonio


----------



## antonio (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*



Dorschrasta schrieb:


> Moin..
> 
> Mein Kollege und ich fahren kommende Woche für zwei Tage nach Fehmarn und ich hab mich bei einem Telefonat mit dem  Landesfischeiverband Schleswig Holstein mal ein wenig beraten lassen.
> Wie bereits beschrieben ist für Sportangler in SH mit abgelegter Sportfischerprüfung, die nicht wohnhaft im Bunddesland SH sind, eine Fischereiabgabe in Höhe von 10 Euro fällig, diese gilt dann für ein ganzes Jahr. Leider ist es nicht möglich, wie in Meck-Pom, Tages-,Wochen- oder Monatskarten zu erwerben.
> ...



antonio


----------



## hecht05 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Fischereischein*

moin, 
ich wollte mal fragen ob man beim angeln in MV das boot verankern muss.


----------

